# Super-Flip 3x3x3 Tutorial



## TsColin (Apr 19, 2009)

Didn't see a video for this on the forums so I thought I would post a tutorial for the super-flip algorithm. Some of you or many of you may already know this but it's still good information for beginners like me


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 19, 2009)

the "middle part up" is M' not M


----------



## TsColin (Apr 19, 2009)

thx, fixed it


----------



## Gparker (Apr 19, 2009)

you have M and M' mixed up. M goes with L, M' goes with R.

but ive never seen one done with that alg before 

EDIT: sarah beat me to it


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 19, 2009)

Gparker said:


> but ive never seen one done with that alg before


I use ((M'U)*4 yx')*3 . I think its the same one in the video

It's also similar to ones mensioned here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6870&page=5


----------



## shelley (Apr 19, 2009)

I just do two 6-flips. Not that I run into the superflip often in BLD, but I like to minimize my cube rotations.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 20, 2009)

I do two 4 flips followed by 2 2 flips


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Apr 30, 2009)

I just do 3 4 flips... Commutators FTW?


----------



## byu (Apr 30, 2009)

Basically this *is* 3 4 flips, just not all In the same layer


----------



## Nukoca (May 2, 2009)

"This is a private video. If you have been sent this video, please make sure you accept the sender's friend request."


----------



## byu (May 2, 2009)

Strange, it plays for me


----------



## HASH-CUBE (May 2, 2009)

it didn't work with me 

This video is private. <<<

what's the problem??!


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 2, 2009)

I just do lots of 2 flips


----------



## Zeroknight (May 2, 2009)

"This is a private video. If you have been sent this video, please make sure you accept the sender's friend request."


----------



## Tortin (May 2, 2009)

Why is it private?


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (May 2, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> "This is a private video. If you have been sent this video, please make sure you accept the sender's friend request."



Same for me. Maybe the youtube member can change the settings?

Oh, by the way, I do ((M' U)*4 [r][u'])*3, where [r] means rotate the cube in R direction and [u'] means rotate the cube in U' direction. (The combined rotation is about an axis from UFL to DBR.) This is like, or perhaps identical to, what Sarah said. I have trouble remembering x,y,z definitions and almost always need to look them up.

_EDIT: I finally got to watch the video. It is exactly what I do._


----------



## leandrobaltazar (May 3, 2009)

i think we are starting to spam this. but i've got the same problem. 
private video.


----------



## TsColin (May 3, 2009)

srry i privated the wrong video its fixed now


----------



## byu (May 3, 2009)

I don't understand. It never stopped working for me...


----------

